# Making Pine Trees



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi all,

I know, there are already some videos about it ..... but .... I wanted to show you our video 

And yes, with english subtitles 





All comments are of course welcome again ....


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That is a very nice looking pine forest! I did not know that hemp rope would untwist like that in boiling water. I learn something new all the time here! Very well done, and thank you for posting that! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent. So simple, but with great results!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nice results! I'll have to give this a try.

Mark


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Trees!

I like this method .


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

dang, now that is the answer to my need for trees problem.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice technique! 

I looked on you tube and saw a few of your other videos. We'd like to see them too with english subtitles!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi fellow-railroaders,

Thank you for your comments, nice to read.
I have adjusted the way of working slightly, so you turn two trees at once ......






Comments? Love to hear them


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi, i am working on the translation for all of my videos, please be patient, busy days and a lot of work to do..... but they will be translated one by one


----------



## protowatchdog (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice way to make good looking SPRUCE trees. But the problem of making realistic looking white pines still vexes me.


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Well, i did not know about the word Spruce trees, but thats indeed a good word for it. Thats a (my) problem with translation..... anyway, i am trying to make a new video of making pines..... to be continued.


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

and just tried another model, slightly more pine tree than spruce tree


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Peter.v.L said:


> I have adjusted the way of working slightly, so you turn two trees at once ......
> 
> Comments? Love to hear them


I gave this a try over the last couple of days. My first batch didn't turn out as good as I would like. I didn't get them trimmed into the right shape, so they looked too much like blobs and not trees. So tried again today. See attached picture for results. I'm pleased with how they look. Thanks for posting this method.

Mark


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice! Glad to be helpful with the videos, thats one of the reasons I make them


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Well, after a while..... new method found


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

this looks more like the ones i see here , where the branches are straighter out ... but the tops are too large ??


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks, and the tops..... still working in it, it is difficult to make them small because of the light stucture of wood.....


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Those methods are incredible, I hadn't seen this original thread. Do you have recommendation on how to add 'snow'?

Thanks for sharing, it's really interesting.


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi, thanks a lot, I have never worked with snow trees.... But maybe someone else on this forum?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Tom_C said:


> Those methods are incredible, I hadn't seen this original thread. Do you have recommendation on how to add 'snow'?
> 
> Thanks for sharing, it's really interesting.


Spray the trees from the top down with unscented hairspray (much cheaper than spray adhesive), then dust it with a commercial snow product. Repeat until you're happy with the results. You could try a commercial white flocking -- the kind used for holiday displays -- but I think this would be too coarse for all but the largest scales.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I seem to have missed the part where green goes on? Is it green paint? How is it done?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Dennis461 said:


> I seem to have missed the part where green goes on? Is it green paint? How is it done?


"How is it done?" implies that there is only one way to do it, which is not true. Most methods, however, involve dipping the armature in adhesive or spraying it with adhesive, then sprinkling on fine foliage materials.


----------

